# Spring Weather 2013



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Well after an inch of snow Sunday, then again on Monday we now have more than a few inches of MUD !!!

The snow was washed away by the rain that fell after but temps in the 60s are on the way .... YEA!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh lucky!!! We're in the low 40's yet. Still getting snow but in the afternoon it does start rotting & melting away. Ducks spent a short amount of time yesterday for the first time. Chickens couldn't run away from the fast enough! It was so funny! Finished taking laundry off the line and looked to see where everyone went. Chickens were all back in their run staring - at the ducks sitting in the mud right in front of their run door.  Perhaps when its time to put them in with the chickens, it won't be so difficult after all ...


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

We ended up with quite a bit of snow, but it was like slush snow and as it added more to the top, it was warm enough to melt it from below. So, all it did was make a solid inch of muck under several inches of slush. Yuck. I'm shoveling rocks from one side of the yard that the chickens pull down from the train tracks and spreading them in the walking path because it's a very slippery, slimy mess.

We need a moderately warm, windy day to dry things out.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh ........... the temps in the 60s feels real nice!

(Not that it looks to last long) but I will take what I can get!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

We got up to 35 today! Yay, above freezing is a good start


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We have had some rather nice weather of late ... temps in the 70s and a few days in the 80s, night time temps have be in the upper 40s ta 50s. A few rain storms to green thing up and we are looking good!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey we are getting into the low 40's during the day now. The snow is starting to melt, again. Prat no more white stuff falls till next fall!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

We had a _little more_ SNOW....gone now....but WIND now....*COLD *Wind...30-50mph.
Yep. the ground dried out alright....at least that which hasn't blown-away.
----typical New Mexico _*Springtime*_ on the "High Altitude Desert".
Winds predicted for at least the next week.
_Lovely...just Lovely _*! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol We have 50 degrees coming today, then rain and snow the rest of the week. So looks like I better do my yardwork today. I didnt relaize how much crap accumulated in the yard over winter. So far we've had 7 months of snow.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

The temperatures are starting to be more mild, and Spring is in the air!! My yard needs mowed, but only one side. I've been plugging holes in the fences, the girls get restless in the Spring, and if Cinnamon can get out she leads the troops straight into the road. I heard a horn beeping out front last week and she was standing on the other side of the road preening her backside in the sunshine. Bloody hen.

But I'm back in the garden!! The Spring Itch has come!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We've been at a contact 75 for a week now. We're getting occasional storms, but it still very nice to be outside.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My bitties found a way out and followed me out to the other side of the house. Nice to be loved, but I plugged the hole to stop that from happening again. They'll be too big to fit soon enough.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> My bitties found a way out and followed me out to the other side of the house. Nice to be loved, but I plugged the hole to stop that from happening again. They'll be too big to fit soon enough.


You would be surprised at how small of a hole they need to shove themselves through!!

My Cinnamon is stopping traffic on the road. Horns beeping, people yelling and she stands there preening her backside in the middle of the road. Worse, she is taking the others with her. She HAS to stay in the fenced area. She doesn't fly over the fence like the others, but she goes through small holes on the bottom. I took some pieces of fencing from here and there and worked on plugging holes the other day.

It took her 3 hours to pop out again, so I went back around and found two more tiny spots. Yesterday was the first day that she was in the fence the whole day!! YAY!! I know she wants to hunt and peck, and I really don't mind if she would STAY OFF THE ROAD. She's the last of my old flock that knows there is something over there (woods and a stream) and she's a hell of a hen at 7 years old. I'd love to see her fulfill her life and not die on the road.

The never ending drama that is chicken keeping.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We're getting a bunch of rain right now, it's pretty nice.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol I just had to turn my heater up, my hands were freezing. Its 37 degrees and raining


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Still only 10 degrees outside this morning. Cold for this time of year even in Alaska. Highs are supposed to be around 40 so we should still see some melting, so that's a good thing.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Brrr. COLD here last night ! *My tulips are lying _flat_ upon the ground.
( But..._thankfully_...NO WIND ( _yet ) _TODAY.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My biddies are sticking their heads through the bird netting and eating the strawberry plants!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Back to winter for us. Up to 8 inches of that cold miserable wet stuff on its way for Friday!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Back to winter for us. Up to 8 inches of that cold miserable wet stuff on its way for Friday!


Oh yuck! So sorry. Ours is starting to melt finally. Hoping Mother Nature is done with that for now


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Back to winter for us. Up to 8 inches of that cold miserable wet stuff on its way for Friday!


You had snow and we had our first spring storms ... thunder, lighting and some rain and then the (first) tornado warnings ... 

But they have now passed and things are starting to clear.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Rain coming in ... I went to the garden to get some warm weather crops in... along with the last of the cool weather crops.

Temps are now in the upper 60s to lower 70s for the day. Night time temps 40s ta 50s ... had a scare the other night when my weather station went off for 32 ... but all looks well.

Happy weather for you ...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Suppose to have our first thunderstorms tomorrow. Lots of flood warnings up here North of me right now. Nice to see bare ground again ... even if it is ugly dead brown right now.


----------

